# Say Hello To My Little Friend



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

:yes::yes::yes:Just pick up a new 1065 rodder:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Very nice, what does that bad boy weigh? Looks like it would be very heavy for one guy to move around.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

I remember when mine was nice and shiney.....4 years ago.

These machines are like American Express....Don't leave home with-out it.:thumbup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Indie said:


> Very nice, what does that bad boy weigh? Looks like it would be very heavy for one guy to move around.


i would say with cable and all, maybe 140lb but im not sure....also for the most part it's a one man job unless the stairs are very steep


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

luv2plumb said:


> I remember when mine was nice and shiney.....4 years ago.
> 
> These machines are like American Express....Don't leave home with-out it.:thumbup:


thats right!!!!! she wont be clean for long :whistling2:tomarrow is her 1st day out!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice, I just just got me a older 1065. Missing the auto feed, but it still runs like a champ.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't get why people look at drum machines and say they look like they are heavy...

Ummm It's rolling on a hand truck which is something well known for making heavy loads easy to move...:whistling2:

I just don't get it!:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Man that thing looks heavy........Nice machine I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I love my 1065's.. I never owned a new one. All mine are hand me downs from my dad. My brother had a new one back in 1985, he still uses it. The difference between the ones I own and the new ones is the new motors are DC direct drive (much quieter) and the nice big plastic motor / belt guard. Where my machine is the AC guard down motor with steal belt guard. Other than that all the parts are interchangeable.. oh the new feeds have grease fittings on the block and a dial a cable size on them where mine I have to take it apart to grease, and add or remove spacers behind the pistons for cable size.

130 you will get a lifetime of great performance out of that machine. Good buy there.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice.....:thumbsup: Is that a Grand National?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Is that a Grand National sitting next to it?

I've never bought a new machine either.

I don't know if I'm more jealous of the car or the machine!:thumbup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Nice machine ! Is it heavy :laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I love my 1065's.. I never owned a new one. All mine are hand me downs from my dad. My brother had a new one back in 1985, he still uses it. The difference between the ones I own and the new ones is the new motors are DC direct drive (much ) and the nice big plastic motor / belt guard. Where my machine is the AC guard down motor with steal belt guard. Other than that all the parts are interchangeable.. oh the new feeds have grease fittings on the block and a dial a cable size on them where mine I have to take it apart to grease, and add or remove spacers behind the pistons for cable size.
> 
> 130 you will get a lifetime of great performance out of that machine. Good buy there.


 
LOL,i just retired my k7500 which i had purchase use 13 years ..i decided the other day after rodding my buddies house that it was time for a new unit which my wife the "BOSS" was ok with
SewerRatz,your right about one thing,it seem to be much more quieter than the older version.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Nice.....:thumbsup: Is that a Grand National?


YEP, 87 GN 


Colgar said:


> Is that a Grand National sitting next to it?
> 
> I've never bought a new machine either.
> 
> I don't know if I'm more jealous of the car or the machine!:thumbup:


:laughing: 


AssTyme said:


> Nice machine ! Is it heavy :laughing:


not really,maybe just a little..you just need to get use to it:thumbsup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

what does the cable weigh? breid.............:rockon:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Im not sure


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Which cable did you go with? 3/4" hollow core, plastic inner core or wire inner core. Or did you pick the Magnum .66 cable?

One other thing as one person posted on another thread, is there a huge stamp mark on the machine that says "MADE IN CHINA"? Or does it have the Made in the USA sticker?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> i would say with cable and all, maybe 140lb but im not sure....also for the most part it's a one man job unless the stairs are very steep


Try 200+


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Which cable did you go with? 3/4" hollow core, plastic inner core or wire inner core. Or did you pick the Magnum .66 cable?
> 
> One other thing as one person posted on another thread, is there a huge stamp mark on the machine that says "MADE IN CHINA"? Or does it have the Made in the USA sticker?


 
Magnum .66 cable,I'll relook tomarrow to see whats on or whats not..Also i remember that post that some one claim it was built over seas. Better yet maybe i should take a pic of what they claim:yes:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Try 200+


I just read the owner's manual and they claim that it's 147lbs with 10' anchor cable.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I just read the owner's manual and they claim that it's 147lbs with 10' anchor cable.


Oh, yea.. with 120 feet of hollow core cable you are at about 275lbs go innercore and it gets to almost 300lbs I won't run any other machine though.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I just read the owner's manual and they claim that it's 147lbs with 10' anchor cable.


 

It is....but 4 lengths of cable and a 2' leader and that machine is heavy.

I used to pull mine around with 5 lengths, people will say it's impossible, no it's not. 

Getting that last bit of cable in the drum was tough. I despised adding/removing cables...nothing efficient about it.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Oh, yea.. with 120 feet of hollow core cable you are at about 275lbs go innercore and it gets to almost 300lbs I won't run any other machine though.


:laughing: you might be right with the 275 to 300 mark


DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> It is....but 4 lengths of cable and a 2' leader and that machine is heavy.
> 
> I used to pull mine around with 5 lengths, people will say it's impossible, no it's not.
> 
> Getting that last bit of cable in the drum was tough. I despised adding/removing cables...nothing efficient about it.


It's funny you mention the 2' leader cause i refuse to use them...for some crazy reason back in the day i had nothing but problems when using those freakin leaders


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> It isI used to pull mine around with 5 lengths, people will say it's impossible, no it's not.


 
Yeah but aren't you 7'9" and 490 lbs?  It's probably like me moving my 100 machine around.







Paul


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> :laughing: you might be right with the 275 to 300 mark
> 
> It's funny you mention the 2' leader cause i refuse to use them...for some crazy reason back in the day i had nothing but problems when using those freakin leaders



What kind of problems ?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I just read the owner's manual and they claim that it's 147lbs with 10' anchor cable.



The .66 cable weighs in at 44 pounds per 50'.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I don't get why people look at drum machines and say they look like they are heavy...
> 
> Ummm It's rolling on a hand truck which is something well known for making heavy loads easy to move...:whistling2:
> 
> I just don't get it!:laughing:



It's a big deal for me as 95% of my jobs are in basements. Also unloading/loading in the van. I recently went with the Spartan 300/.55 cable and so far with 50+ jobs it hasn't let me down. It's loaded with 100' of .55 cable and weighs 160lbs.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Yeah but aren't you 7'9" and 490 lbs?  It's probably like me moving my 100 machine around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yeah. :laughing:


That machine weighed over 300 pounds with 5 lengths of cable. I was trying to be superman when I was really being dumbassman. That was what was destroying my back and what's odd?

I ended up tearing groin muscles and injuring my lower spine...pulling a 100 up a 3 string runner of steps in Cincinnati. Don't understand why it didn't happen on the bigger machine but I wasn't even able to move after that day for a couple weeks.

Completely retarded of me to run 127' of cable on a drain machine, 3/4" wire. 

But, I was as strong as an ox in my late 20's, was weightlifting around that time and had a good physique. Now I look HORRIBLE!!!!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> :laughing: you might be right with the 275 to 300 mark
> 
> It's funny you mention the 2' leader cause i refuse to use them...for some crazy reason back in the day i had nothing but problems when using those freakin leaders


 

We had to use them to maneuver most of them old turn of the century drain systems in Cincinnati. 

Every once in a while you could manuever through a house trap, and feel special without it being a dig job.

I sure don't miss those days.

Why would you want a hard stiff end to a cable, when you need to manage turns/bends? 

I couldn't do without.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> It's a big deal for me as 95% of my jobs are in basements. Also unloading/loading in the van. I recently went with the Spartan 300/.55 cable and so far with 50+ jobs it hasn't let me down. It's loaded with 100' of .55 cable and weighs 160lbs.


So what's your point?:whistling2:

We have lots of underground mechanical rooms & storage rooms under houses here too...

Use your knees when lifting...

Not your back...

Ridgid K-7500 user with 100' of 11/16" IC cable on board...:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Drain machines are the quickest way to a sore back for a plumber.

Well other than a 3rd grade teacher in town for a teachers conference....... Man those school teachers are a wild group:yes:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> So what's your point?:whistling2:
> 
> Ridgid K-7500 user with 100' of 11/16" IC cable on board...:thumbup:



My point is that I'm getting by just fine with a much lighter/smaller foot print machine and my chance of injury is somewhat less. Sure the heavier machine would be better on a few jobs but for me it would be overkill on most. I'm not superman and I'm not getting any younger.


To each his own.........:yes:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> What kind of problems ?


 
The problems i always had was flipping the cable do to the leader being way to flexible:furious:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Which cable did you go with? 3/4" hollow core, plastic inner core or wire inner core. Or did you pick the Magnum .66 cable?
> 
> One other thing as one person posted on another thread, is there a huge stamp mark on the machine that says "MADE IN CHINA"? Or does it have the Made in the USA sticker?


it has the USA sticker on it


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> The problems i always had was flipping the cable do to the leader being way to flexible:furious:


That's because the leader is seldom changed often going through several cables...:yes:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Redwood said:


> That's because the leader is seldom changed often going through several cables...:yes:


 
Nope,thats not the case... i just have very bad luck with using the leader:furious:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I love my 1065's.. I never owned a new one. All mine are hand me downs from my dad. My brother had a new one back in 1985, he still uses it. The difference between the ones I own and the new ones is the new motors are DC direct drive (much quieter) and the nice big plastic motor / belt guard. Where my machine is the AC guard down motor with steal belt guard. Other than that all the parts are interchangeable.. oh the new feeds have grease fittings on the block and a dial a cable size on them where mine I have to take it apart to grease, and add or remove spacers behind the pistons for cable size.
> 
> 130 you will get a lifetime of great performance out of that machine. Good buy there.


Not sure how many guys have the newer style rodder but she very quiet like SewerRatz mention above:thumbup:


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

VERY nice machine, great buy:thumbsup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

irishplumber29 said:


> VERY nice machine, great buy:thumbsup:




+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> :yes::yes::yes:Just pick up a new 1065 rodder:yes::yes::yes:


How does this thing look today. :thumbup:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

That is one sweet machine!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When I worked for Rescue Rooter, they had Spartans. I could barely lift the 1065 off of and onto the van. That's when I was working out. I was young, dumb and full of............anyway that thing is a beast.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone know a good chiropractor?:whistling2:


----------



## Simmons (Nov 6, 2012)

Hardcore machine:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

** slight feedback **

*"Paging rjbphd...paging rjbphd. Cleanup on aisle 4."*


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Simmons said:


> Hardcore machine:thumbsup:


 :furious:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Mr Plumber said:


> How does this thing look today. :thumbup:


 
Like a HOT mess:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Simmons said:


> Hardcore machine:thumbsup:


 Who are you sniffing gas on the zone??


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Epox said:


> Anyone know a good chiropractor?:whistling2:


 
He rides with me everyday:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> He rides with me everyday:laughing::laughing::laughing:


You got to be kidding me...a hoist? And you are a Chicago plumber? You should be able to load that thing one handed, with your weak off hand at that.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> You got to be kidding me...a hoist? And you are a Chicago plumber? You should be able to load that thing one handed, with your weak off hand at that.


 He's working smarter, not harder...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I been loading and unloading a 1065 fully loaded since I was 14 years old. But I was just teasing 130 a bit. If I had a hoist I would use it all the time. Till then the ez-lift dolly and me will remain best friends.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> You got to be kidding me...a hoist? And you are a Chicago plumber? You should be able to load that thing one handed, with your weak off hand at that.


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing: You got that right!!!


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*That's beautiful!*

I bought mine in 1989 and still earns her keep! Yep it's heavy but I use an electric winch on a boom crane to load it in and out of my van now that I'm old, fat and lazy. I let my apprentice can roll it up and down the stairs!


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> :yes::yes::yes:Just pick up a new 1065 rodder:yes::yes::yes:



She is beautiful! I am jealous and so is my General Speedrooter 91 piece of crap........:laughing:


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> My point is that I'm getting by just fine with a much lighter/smaller foot print machine and my chance of injury is somewhat less. Sure the heavier machine would be better on a few jobs but for me it would be overkill on most. I'm not superman and I'm not getting any younger.
> 
> 
> To each his own.........:yes:


that's all I use. 300 w/ .55" cable for laterals, and I have the adaptor to run the 100 drum on it for smaller lines.

4.5 gpm cart jet for soft blockages, other than that, i'll pull the 15 gal machine out there for bigger stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

1065 is a nice machine, but I'll stick with my 300 for small jobs and my 2001 or Jetter for bigger jobs.


----------

